
Bulgarian cow saved from slaughter after straying over EU border - palerdot
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-norfolk-44441956
======
ccnafr
I'm glad some people still have common sense in the EU. Would have been hard
to swallow if some man's cow got killed just by crossing an imaginary line
between two hills.

